# Photo a Day Project - How to Present?



## okcomputer (Jul 18, 2005)

I'm going to do what a lot of folks try to do - post a photo per day for the whole year. Which for this leap year, will be 366 days of photos!

Just wondering what some folks would suggest for a site to use?

I'd like to be able to see all the images in a grid at some point, and geo-tagging/maps would also be neat. An iPhone app / easy way to upload is essential.


----------



## DempsyMac (May 24, 2007)

I voted for Flickr just as I have seen many do it on that site, but I don't think that the site really matters what matters is posting the link so we can check it out.

But I will say that I am loving the new Flickr upload function in iPhoto!


----------



## kps (May 4, 2003)

I voted for Wordpress as it has quite a few free photo blog templates that would be ideal for what you want.


----------



## SoyMac (Apr 16, 2005)

kps said:


> I voted for Wordpress as it has quite a few free photo blog templates that would be ideal for what you want.


Can you link to your fave, kps?


----------



## kps (May 4, 2003)

SoyMac said:


> Can you link to your fave, kps?


I've set up a free one named F8 Lite, but I've never went live yet.

Template Creator site: Free WordPress Themes | Graph Paper Press

Also used this theme at one time: Black-letterhead which is a template suitable for a photo blog.


----------



## SoyMac (Apr 16, 2005)

Thanks, kps!


----------



## okcomputer (Jul 18, 2005)

I love the AutoFocus theme for WP, as well as Duotone. There are lots of awesome ones!

I use AutoFocus for my main photoblog:
http://www.fadetowhite.ca/photos/

I actually ended up going with Tumblr for the photo-a-day project. Love the iOS app, and since I will be taking 90% of the pics with my iPhone 4, it makes sense. Instagram also plays nice with Tumblr.

Here's my link:
http://fadetowhite366.tumblr.com/


----------

